

Costco-meets-Amazon company Jet.com launches - kungfudoi
http://money.cnn.com/2015/07/20/technology/amazon-costco-competitor-jet-dot-com-launch

======
Spivak
> The site tracks your savings, and if it's less than the membership fee,
> you'll receive a refund for the difference.

I'm incredibly skeptical but hopeful for a feature like this. Most likely this
is going to work like Amazon's "discounts" where nobody would reasonably pay
the crossed out price but they're going to call it a discount to make you feel
better. But this kind of feature has amazing potential where they track and
show, on their own website, their competitors prices and prove that theirs is
lower or match it if it isn't. It would be a great way to create an immediate
brand following.

